# Word for the day  profligate



## Josiah (Apr 8, 2015)

prof·li·gate

ˈpräfləɡət

adjective

1.recklessly extravagant or wasteful in the use of resources.

"profligate consumers of energy"

synonyms:    wasteful, extravagant, spendthrift, improvident, prodigal
"profligate local authorities"

noun

noun: profligate; plural noun: profligates

1. a licentious, dissolute person.

synonyms:    libertine, debauchee, degenerate, dissolute, roué, rake, sybarite, voluptuary
"he was an out-and-out profligate"


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 8, 2015)

Ha. I know several people to whom both the adjective and noun apply.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 8, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ha. I know several people to whom both the adjective and noun apply.



In a recent thread I think originated by Shalimar inquiring about life lessons learned, frugality the opposite of profligacy was certainly the most popular response.


----------



## Ina (Apr 8, 2015)

I fear the adjective has applied to me in the last month.  :wave:


----------

